# Deductions: Insurance? Registration?



## deadeye (Jul 13, 2016)

Haven't seen these addressed anywhere so they're likely not deductible, but has anyone deducted the cost of their extra rideshare insurance? What about license plate renewal?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No and no. Standard mileage deduction covers ALL car related expenses. You can deduct all the business miles you have in a written logbook.


----------

